# Shotgun Shells



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't seen these prices for several years. :shock: I may have to go shoot some trap.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

that is a good price


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Or shoot some doves.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Geeze it's hard to reload them for that price...


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

It's the lowest I've seen. We just had remington GC 9shot on clearance from a vendor. 200 cases gone in 4 hours.
Starting to see some deep discounts from vendors and manufactures


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That price is sweet-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just pick up yur dang empties!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Just pick up yur dang empties!


 Not a problem. I shoot a O/U without auto ejectors. Never had one fall on the ground yet.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I use spent shell casings as fertilizer in my garden. You should see how big my tomatoes are!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey what's ya'll favorite dove load. I use a 7.5 shot heavy game.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

3" 1 7/8 oz #9


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well I was going to buy 5 case today but Walmart told me I could only buy 2 case of shell what up with that it a great deal at 4.84 box


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

at least your Walmart has shells.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw these at wal mart. I might be going after dove again this year. I'd always been on a tighter budget and saved for duck hunting.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Saw them in Walmart this weekend- no 20 gauge shells though


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Saw them in Walmart this weekend- no 20 gauge shells though


.....or 28


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I figured they would be gone by now but I was still able to pick some up today. Thanks for the heads-up. I would have never found them, since I never shop at Wal-Mart without some good motivation.


----------

